# Musical Sampling releases Trailer Strings!



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey guys,

We're happy to announce that *Trailer Strings *is released!

For more information and demos, please visit: http://www.musicalsampling.com/


----------



## Saxer (Mar 9, 2017)

Very interesting! Looking forward to the walkthrough!


----------



## tokatila (Mar 9, 2017)

Bundle with brass? I guess there aren't trailer woodwinds coming anyway...


----------



## Saxer (Mar 10, 2017)

tokatila said:


> Bundle with brass? I guess there aren't trailer woodwinds coming anyway...


So they have to be Adventure Woodwinds... I would buy them if they're so playable like Adventure Brass!


----------



## SBK (Mar 10, 2017)

Sounding epic can't wait!


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 10, 2017)

My biggest question is, since soaring strings don't have staccatos, would i be able to use the staccato in trailer strings and still match it with soaring strings?


----------



## NoamL (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks for the loyalty discount!

I have way too many string libraries but this has some intriguing features... same hall as Trailer Brass, and they mix really nicely together assuming that's TB in @Blakus 's track ... 6 dynamic levels on the sustains... and those triple-f samples sound really nice and aggressive digging into the string, something I've felt is absent from most string libraries except LASS (CSS is decent but not ideal for this).

For any two objects in contact there are two types of friction, static friction and moving friction. Like if you tried to push a very heavy crate across a warehouse floor, the first friction would cause the creaking and cracking sound as the box became "unstuck" from the floor, and the second friction would cause the washy sliding sound as it moved across the floor.

The "bow dig" sound is the sound of static friction between the bow and the string, as the bow is pushed down and across the string with such force that it actually pulls the string before it snaps back. On the lower strings of the cello and on the bass this snapback can sound like a Bartok pizz. You can hear that wonderfully at 0:09 of the track.

For my ears at least, having that great aggressive attack connotes more "power" and energy than any amount of compression or having huge string sections etc


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 11, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Thanks for the loyalty discount!
> 
> I have way too many string libraries but this has some intriguing features... same hall as Trailer Brass, and they mix really nicely together assuming that's TB in @Blakus 's track ... 6 dynamic levels on the sustains... and those triple-f samples sound really nice and aggressive digging into the string, something I've felt is absent from most string libraries except LASS (CSS is decent but not ideal for this).
> 
> ...



does VSL not have FFF sustains either?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey guys -- Trailer Strings is now released.  Please check the top of the thread for the walkthrough and more demos.


----------



## bc3po (Mar 13, 2017)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Hey guys -- Trailer Strings is now released.  Please check the top of the thread for the walkthrough and more demos.


Cool walk through. I think I'm going to pick this up. Btw I really enjoyed the programming in soaring strings, I just wish there was less vibrato in the samples.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 13, 2017)

After having watched the walkthrough of this, this is the strings that could possibly change everything.. not LCO (no offense) but that's comparing apples to oranges I guess.


----------



## FinGael (Mar 13, 2017)

Tempting. Really like the sound. Congratulations.

There seems to be a bundle deal for both Trailer series products, but how about a loyalty bundle deal for both? Like 349$ for both, if you already own Soaring Strings and Adventure Brass. Would be cool... 

(Already have SS and AB, but eventually decided to skip Trailer Brass).


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 14, 2017)

These sound marvellous


----------



## midiman (Mar 14, 2017)

FinGael said:


> Tempting. Really like the sound. Congratulations.
> 
> There seems to be a bundle deal for both Trailer series products, but how about a loyalty bundle deal for both? Like 349$ for both, if you already own Soaring Strings and Adventure Brass. Would be cool...
> 
> (Already have SS and AB, but eventually decided to skip Trailer Brass).



+1 for loyalty discount. 

I also own SS and AB, but skipped trailer brass. I am feeling slightly unfairly left out of a loyalty discount.
People who bought only 1 library (trailer brass) get a loyalty discount but others who got 2 libraries (soaring str and adv. brass) are not considered loyal?
Shouldn't the loyalty discount be expanded to include those people?? 

Nevertheless, congratulations on a fantastic sounding library.


----------



## lucor (Mar 14, 2017)

Aaron Sapp and Musical Sampling are the best thing that happened to this business in forever. I always thought physical modeling is the future (and still do), but this morph stacking technology is a godsend. Never had as much fun playing a sampled instrument as I had with Adventure Brass, and Trailer Strings doesn't look much different.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey Aaron - these sound awesome - congrats!


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Aaron, 

wow, Trailer Brass is already great. And this sounds just as gorgeous. I really like what I hear. The crossgrade price is very reasonable. I'll bite.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Mar 14, 2017)

Amazing! I love every Musical Sampling product! And trailer strings sounds too damn good! Need to save some money and get it!


----------



## Musicam (Mar 14, 2017)

Out of the box AMAZING! AMAZING! AMAZING!


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 14, 2017)

lucor said:


> but this morph stacking technology is a godsend



What are you referring to?


----------



## Musicam (Mar 14, 2017)

When I play this library, I love the sound.


----------



## mac (Mar 14, 2017)

Sounds great. @Aaron Sapp How many RR repetitions fir the shorts are there?

Bit baffled by the bundle deal though, which has a £0 discount compared to simply buying both separately?


----------



## procreative (Mar 14, 2017)

mac said:


> Sounds great. @Aaron SappBit baffled by the bundle deal though, which has a £0 discount compared to simply buying both separately?



Intro price of $249 for Trailer Strings + $249 for Trailer Brass =$498
Intro Bundle intro price = $448

Standard price of $299 for Trailer Strings + $249 for Trailer Brass =$548
Standard Bundle price = $498

$50 saving


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 14, 2017)

sounds great!


----------



## mac (Mar 14, 2017)

procreative said:


> No its not, intro price of $249 for Trailer Strings + $299 for Trailer Brass =$498
> Bundle intro price = $448



Yes it is, trailer brass is only $249.

Edit: I've just noticed strings is $249 as it's intro price, I thought that was $199.


----------



## SBK (Mar 14, 2017)

Holy @#$% What a big epic and realistic sound


----------



## procreative (Mar 14, 2017)

mac said:


> Yes it is, trailer brass is only $249.
> 
> Edit: I've just noticed strings is $249 as it's intro price, I thought that was $199.



Fixed my figures, but its a $50 saving intro or no intro.


----------



## mac (Mar 14, 2017)

@procreative Ja, I realised I was $50 out due to reading the intro price incorrectly


----------



## Saxer (Mar 14, 2017)

Like the first version of Adventure Brass this library is a CPU killer on Mac/AudioUnit. Playing two chords and CPU is over the edge. Not playable in Logic.
But it plays fine when opening Kontakt as a VST in Vienna Ensemble Pro.

Adventure Brass had the same issue first but after the 1.1 update everything was fine. So I'm hoping the same here too!

Already sent Aaron a mail and got a feedback. I'm confident they'll fix it soon.


----------



## mac (Mar 14, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Like the first version of Adventure Brass this library is a CPU killer on Mac/AudioUnit. Playing two chords and CPU is over the edge. Not playable in Logic.
> But it plays fine when opening Kontakt as a VST in Vienna Ensemble Pro.
> 
> Adventure Brass had the same issue first but after the 1.1 update everything was fine. So I'm hoping the same here too!



That doesn't sound healthy. I was going to pick it up, but I think I'll wait to see how bad the CPU issues are.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 14, 2017)

mac said:


> That doesn't sound healthy. I was going to pick it up, but I think I'll wait to see how bad the CPU issues are.


Are you on Mac/Logic?


----------



## mac (Mar 14, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Are you on Mac/Logic?



Sure am.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 14, 2017)

mac said:


> Sure am.


Better wait or use VEPro with Kontakt VST.


----------



## mac (Mar 14, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Better wait or use VEPro with Kontakt VST.



Will do, cheers. Are the other three libraries well behaved then? I know a few logic users were having problems with adventure brass, which stopped me buying that too. I have enough CPU trouble with symphonic series strings in kontakt.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 14, 2017)

It was me too but the Adventure Brass update 1.1 works perfect. Can really recommend it! So fun to play! Soaring strings didn't have that CPU problem at all and I don't own Trailer Brass.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Mar 15, 2017)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Trailer Strings is now out



@Aaron Sapp:Why not a crossgrade for users of Soaring Strings?


----------



## midiman (Mar 15, 2017)

amorphosynthesis said:


> @Aaron Sapp:Why not a crossgrade for users of Soaring Strings?



+1


----------



## desert (Mar 15, 2017)

midiman said:


> +1


Don't think it's part of the "Trailer" series?


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Mar 15, 2017)

desert said:


> Don't think it's part of the "Trailer" series?


But it's part of the strings series


----------



## Daisser (Mar 16, 2017)

These strings sound excellent and are fun to play. The ability to play crisp shorts and lush sustains without a keyswitch is awesome. It's funny, these feel more like Adventure Strings then the Trailer Strings (if bassed on music sampling's brass offering). They can handle lower dynamics very well and IMO can be used beyond the trailer world. The price with the loyalty discount is a good deal.


----------



## mac (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello, @Aaron Sapp, you have some questions from prospective customers over here!


----------



## Saxer (Mar 18, 2017)

mac said:


> Hello, @Aaron Sapp, you have some questions from prospective customers over here!


Woodwinds


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey guys -- less than 24 hours left to pick up *Trailer Strings* for *$249!*

As a reminder, Trailer Brass customers automatically qualify for the Trailer Strings crossgrade price of* $199* ($249 begins Tuesday, 3/21). Verification details are on our website. 

For new customers, our *Trailer Bundle* is available for *$448* ($498 starting Tuesday, 3/21), which includes both Trailer Strings and Trailer Brass.

Regarding the crossgrade: We've made the Trailer Strings crossgrade available only to Trailer Brass customers as the two products are directly related.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Apr 24, 2017)

I finally got some time to play with Trailer Strings and this one is eating my CPU alive (i7 6800K):

Just one repeating note and the CPU meter explodes.

Did anyone else experience this and got it fixed? Too bad my capture software cannot capture ASIO sources.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 24, 2017)

Same here... Logic AU Mac.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Apr 24, 2017)

It only seems to occur with the sustain full patch:


At least here with me. The rest seems quite ok.

Aaron got back to me very quickly and we are testing to find the "root of all evil". Great service from Musical Sampling.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 25, 2017)

@Saxer any news there?
I regret the purchase quite a bit. Trailer Brass was really good and worked well. Trailer Strings creates 100% CPU peaks on keyswitch when switching to sustain full. Does noone else have this problem? Or did just nobody buy this library?


----------



## Daisser (May 25, 2017)

I do not have this problem although it does take my I7 out for a spin. I end up using Adventure Strings more then trailer strings. My guess is most people went with Adventure as it came out right after TS and tends to have a wider base of applications. The adventure patches on both are great for fast passages imo.


----------



## Saxer (May 25, 2017)

Nothing new... but works well in VEPro as Vst here (CPU spikes in AU only). I didn't try the new Kontakt update...


----------



## muziksculp (May 26, 2017)

I can also confirm the CPU Spikes when using the All Sustain patch, I'm using Studio One Pro 3.5 (Windows 8.1 Pro).

It happens when playing repetitive notes (moderate to fast), less of an issue if you play slow, I'm guessing this is due to the script they are using in this patch. Hopefully they can fix it via an update.


----------



## NoamL (May 26, 2017)

Dunno what you guys are talking about... Logic 10.3.1 here, I used five instances of Trailer Strings in a cue last night and didn't have problems...

BTW Don't underestimate Trailer Strings just because it has Trailer in the name, the Sustains Soft patch is wonderful!


----------



## Vastman (May 30, 2017)

Will download the trailer bundle tonight...on PC with Sonar...will report back


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 30, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Dunno what you guys are talking about... Logic 10.3.1 here, I used five instances of Trailer Strings in a cue last night and didn't have problems...
> 
> BTW Don't underestimate Trailer Strings just because it has Trailer in the name, the Sustains Soft patch is wonderful!


Do you use keyswitching or individual tracks?


----------



## NoamL (May 31, 2017)

Individual tracks, 5 instances


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 31, 2017)

Well, the problem occurs on keyswitch so you won't trigger that bug. Please switch from any other articulation to sustain full. Do you get that CPU peak?


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm bumping this as I'm quite interested, and am very close to pulling the trigger. Are you guys stil experiencing issues in Logic?


----------

